# The Official 1/18 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 12, 2008)

The GFS model has been consistently showing another coastal event for next Friday the past few days. Speculate here!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm hoping it isn't dumping the morning of the 19th because that's when my flight for Jackson Hole leaves..


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

All of the weather forecast that I have seen for Maine have basically dropped any mention of the snow that they had in the forecast for friday as late as last night.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> All of the weather forecast that I have seen for Maine have basically dropped any mention of the snow that they had in the forecast for friday as late as last night.



Inch of precip on Friday for Bangor according to the latest GFS:

http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=ME&stn=KBGR&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec

Don't concern yourself with the rain designation.


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm hoping it isn't dumping the morning of the 19th because that's when my flight for Jackson Hole leaves..



From where?
Philly?
You'll be fine
In this weather pattern I feel like philly will just get a lot of rain this year. There is just too much warm ocean water and southeastern warmth to give philly a big snow storm.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Inch of precip on Friday for Bangor according to the latest GFS:
> 
> http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=ME&stn=KBGR&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec
> 
> Don't concern yourself with the rain designation.


 

I should have clarafied myself better, I meant they where dropping the idea of a storm period.

Actually I heard that Sugarloaf/Saddleback made it through the storm of yesterday fairly well with 3-4" of snow/sleet followed by heavy icing.

Whatever happens from here on should be a benefit especially with colder temperatures for snowmaking.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't actually read anything in this thread.  Just the title is making me just a little exited!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 13, 2008)

ajl50 said:


> From where?
> Philly?
> You'll be fine
> In this weather pattern I feel like philly will just get a lot of rain this year. There is just too much warm ocean water and southeastern warmth to give philly a big snow storm.




From Allentown


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 13, 2008)

allentown?
What's the route? On what airline...wow...never would have guessed that you could even fly out of allentown anywhere.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 13, 2008)

ajl50 said:


> allentown?
> What's the route? On what airline...wow...never would have guessed that you could even fly out of allentown anywhere.



Allentown to Chicago to Jackson Hole..it's 90 bucks more than from Philly but I would have spent about that much on parking and since I only live 5 miles from the A-town airport..I my Dad is giving me a ride..


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2008)

What?!



> .LONG TERM /WEDNESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY/...
> AS OF 158 PM EST SUNDAY...HIGH PRESSURE WILL MV OVER THE REGION
> WEDNESDAY...AND OFF THE NEW ENGLAND COAST DURING THE DAY ON
> THURSDAY. MDLS HAVE SHIFTED A BIT ON TIMING AND PLACEMENT OF FRNT
> ...



Burlington NWS.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> What?!
> 
> 
> 
> Burlington NWS.



yup=yup=yippeee....just like powderhound anticipated.  set your watches folks.  by end of this week we'll all be smiling again and by end of month we'll all be exhausted!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hopefully it does track a bit further inland like they think it might. I'll take rain at home if it means Western Maine gets serious snow.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cheryl Lemke was on the Weather Channel before commenting on what a nice January thaw the eastern part of the U.S was enjoying up until a few days ago.

Nice January thaw?

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

:angry::angry::-x:smash::flame::uzi:


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Cheryl Lemke was on the Weather Channel before commenting on what a nice January thaw the eastern part of the U.S was enjoying up until a few days ago.
> 
> Nice January thaw?
> 
> ...



TWC and weather.com is the joke of weather forecasting. There was a time I would spend hours watching the Weather Channel. Now I can hardly stomach it at all. Kind of like MTV in the 80's/early 90's compared to today.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> TWC and weather.com is the joke of weather forecasting. There was a time I would spend hours watching the Weather Channel. Now I can hardly stomach it at all. Kind of like MTV in the 80's/early 90's compared to today.


many people spin the channels in search of the worst-sounding forecast they can find.
Wouldn't it be funny to have a skier as a weatherman/woman?  S/he wouldn't last two shows before being booted.  It's not what people want to hear!  And to think they have these invincible SUVs equipped for off-road, that sit in the heated garage while it snows....
And in NNY, NVT, NNH, ME, life goes on, people go to work, school is in session...


----------



## gladerider (Jan 14, 2008)

heading up to Okemo on Friday for the weekend. i hope it dumps...
snow dancing...


----------



## KingM (Jan 14, 2008)

billski said:


> many people spin the channels in search of the worst-sounding forecast they can find.
> Wouldn't it be funny to have a skier as a weatherman/woman?  S/he wouldn't last two shows before being booted.  It's not what people want to hear!  And to think they have these invincible SUVs equipped for off-road, that sit in the heated garage while it snows....
> And in NNY, NVT, NNH, ME, life goes on, people go to work, school is in session...



What kills me is when the local forecasters are all grins as they talk about "the wonderful weather this week" meaning blowtorch. Don't they know what powers the economy up here? No Vermonter in his right mind wants warm weather in January.


----------



## Zand (Jan 14, 2008)

billski said:


> Wouldn't it be funny to have a skier as a weatherman/woman?



Jim Cantore. The only good meteorologist left on TWC. After John Hope died and Paul Kocin left, it fell apart.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

Latest Burlington NWS Discussion:



> .LONG TERM /THURSDAY THROUGH MONDAY/...
> -- Changed Discussion --
> AS OF 310 PM EST MONDAY...MUCH OF THE CWA THRU A GD PORTION OF THE
> EXTENDED WILL SEE SOME WINTRY WX. BEST CHANCES WILL BE THURS NGT
> ...



Bears watching...


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm hoping it isn't dumping the morning of the 19th because that's when my flight for Jackson Hole leaves..



This is when my flight to CO leaves too


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> TWC and weather.com is the joke of weather forecasting. There was a time I would spend hours watching the Weather Channel. Now I can hardly stomach it at all. Kind of like MTV in the 80's/early 90's compared to today.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Thats a great analogy, I've been disappointed w/ TWC for some time now local on the eights should preempt all there silly little docudramas and I want storm watch at ten to the hour, every hour.


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 15, 2008)

newest forecasts seem to send real mixed messages...the trend however is that the storm isn't going to come together but regardless it will pull down stupid cold air.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 15, 2008)

Right now it looks like this storm looks to be a possible snow producer for Western New England and Northern New Hampshire and Maine, with snow to rain for the rest of us.

Track of Next Storm
Updated: Tuesday, January 15, 2008 7:19 AM


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 15, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > TWC and weather.com is the joke of weather forecasting. There was a time I would spend hours watching the Weather Channel. Now I can hardly stomach it at all. Kind of like MTV in the 80's/early 90's compared to today.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## layla17 (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone that said TWC has been a let down.  It's definitely become a MTV type channel  It's a shame that we can't even get decent weather reporting from them anymore.


----------



## Brettski (Jan 15, 2008)

What's the deal for the skills?

I want to head up Friday


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brettski said:


> What's the deal for the skills?
> 
> I want to head up Friday


 

Snow likely at first, going over to a mix and then back to snow. At least this is what NOAA is saying and that looks like a good bet with the current storm track.

This one looks like a good snow producer for Western Maine8)


----------



## Vortex (Jan 15, 2008)

I like the Maine place.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bob R said:


> I like the Maine place.


 
Will you be up at Sunday River this sunday? I will be up there skiing with my friend as we start a three day ski trip.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 15, 2008)

Snow Map for Thurs/Fri Storm
Tuesday, January 15, 2008
MOST OF THE SNOW NEAR THE ARCTIC FRONT AND WHEN THE STORM GETS COLDER. 
It might be cold now, but as the storm comes out Thursday it will bring warmer air with it and that will be the big problem once again. I think the heaviest snow will develop across the Northeast when the storm can draw in enough cold air for snow to develop. It's what I talked about this morning where the storm goes through the hand-off from the southern branch to the northern branch of the jet stream. The other area is from the Plains to the western Great Lakes where snow will develop just behind the front as a wave of low pressure develops along the front. That area will see snow ratios of 20:1 or so and, while I have a 3- to 6-inch area, I can see locally 10 inches in that area as well.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh, I hope that forecast map stays true, after this last storm dumped a 'whopping' inch and a half in north country.

This will be some good 'Woof Snow'!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's snowing lightly outside right now with about 1/2" of new and my son is out playing in the snow.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 15, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Oh, I hope that forecast map stays true, after this last storm dumped a 'whopping' inch and a half in north country.
> 
> This will be some good 'Woof Snow'!



Hey, as someone in Southern NH, I can say..

I'm kinda OK with that last storm.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm hoping it isn't dumping the morning of the 19th because that's when my flight for Jackson Hole leaves..



Thank you for the sure fire promise that it's gonna snow, at least wherever your flight is out of.  lol


----------



## SLyardsale (Jan 15, 2008)

layla17 said:


> I agree with everyone that said TWC has been a let down.  It's definitely become a MTV type channel  It's a shame that we can't even get decent weather reporting from them anymore.



TWC is for sale, you should buy it, only $5b:   weather channel for sale


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2008)

what I'm more concerned about is that "transition zone" I will inevitably have to drive through going from Southern to Northern New England during the Friday snows.  I don't like ice skating in cars.  Wishing that the cold air makes it further south...


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2008)

Any update for the 'skills?

Ice Dancing with the st...ummm cars....if we get an ice fest down here in Jersey, getting to the major roads will be a pain

On 12/14....that morning we had a boat load of rain and wind and knocked a bunch a trees down...took me a 1/2 hour just to get out of town


----------



## gladerider (Jan 16, 2008)

hey Brettski, where in joisey are you?
I am in Murray Hill.


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2008)

West Orange....and I take the Murray hill or Gladstone train to/from Newark everyday

very funny

Map quest always gives the wrong directions

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...=NJ&1z=&2pn=&2a=&2c=West+Orange&2s=NJ&2z=&r=f


----------



## gladerider (Jan 16, 2008)

i take that line too so i might have seen you. i mostly take the express trains, though


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like Centeral/Southern NH and VT has gone to 2-6 inches between thursday night and friday combined according the accuweather.


----------



## layla17 (Jan 16, 2008)

SLyardsale said:


> TWC is for sale, you should buy it, only $5b:   weather channel for sale



Yeah sure I'll get right on that.  I'll go ask my bank for a "small" loan.  I'll have it turned around in no time at all.


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2008)

It looks like it's not going to start snowing at Hunter until Friday

http://images.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USNY0700

I hope they plow 23A

They don't mention accumulations though


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 16, 2008)

The forecast for my area just got changed from a snow to rain event to a snow with 1-3" of accumulation and then sleet and freezing rain on top of it, yummy.

I am also hearing rumblings about a costal storm (immediate coast and somewhat inland) for saturday/sunday morning which I would rather have stay away as we are leaving for Sunday River on sunday morning.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 16, 2008)

It looks like all snow for most of Maine with a sub marginal Winter Storm Warning snowfall of 4-6"


----------



## Vortex (Jan 16, 2008)

Russ posted 6 to 9 maybe more for the River Friday 8 am to 7pm


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Russ posted 6 to 9 maybe more for the River Friday 8 am to 7pm


 

It's possible, but not likely. This looks like snow for the coast again.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 16, 2008)

gladerider said:


> hey Brettski, where in joisey are you?
> I am in Murray Hill.



Gladerider, I work in Murray Hill! When (or if?) you leave on a Friday afternoon (for VT,Okemo) from around here, do you take back roads to get to 287 or do you brave it out on 24? I am not convinced as to which is faster.


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2008)

gladerider said:


> i take that line too so i might have seen you. i mostly take the express trains, though



Well since I'm in WO only going to Newark, I catch the 8:20 out of Mountain Station...barely enough time to read an sports page article, and get in to Broad Street at 8:27...it's a non stop


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Gladerider, I work in Murray Hill! When (or if?) you leave on a Friday afternoon (for VT,Okemo) from around here, do you take back roads to get to 287 or do you brave it out on 24? I am not convinced as to which is faster.



I would say find your way to fairmont/Passaic to So Ave, then hit up Eisenhower to 280 West to 287 North


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 16, 2008)

NOAA now says 2-4" for me on thursday/friday with a 50% chance of a "plowable" snowfall for saturday evening.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 16, 2008)

Russ posted this around 1.30 today.  So we will see.  Looks like we will get something anyway.


----------



## mishka (Jan 16, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> NOAA now says 2-4" for me on thursday/friday with a 50% chance of a "plowable" snowfall for saturday evening.



 what area? I just looked NOAA web sites for snow forecast from Rhode Island to Sunday River, where I'm planning to be on Friday, and nothing meaningful forecasted


----------



## Zand (Jan 16, 2008)

NOAA has 3-5" for me and for Princeton Thursday night, plus a little more Friday morning that's not specified yet.

We'll be lucky to get 1".


----------



## Vortex (Jan 17, 2008)

WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY AFTERNOON
Wswgyx 

Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Gray ME 309 AM EST Thu Jan 17 2008 

...A Winter Storm Watch Has Been Issued For The Mountains Late Tonight And Friday... 

.A Winter Storm Watch Has Been Posted For The Western Mountains Of Maine And Northernmost New Hampshire For Late Tonight And Friday. Six Inches Of Snow Or More Is Possible...Along With A Period Of Sleet Or Freezing Rain As Warm Air Enters The Region Ahead Of The System. 

Low Pressure In The Gulf Of Mexico Will Race Northeast...Up The Eastern Seaboard Tonight. It Will Cross The Northern New England Coastal Waters Friday Morning...Before Entering The Canadian Maritimes Friday Evening. 



Northern Oxford-Northern Franklin-Central Somerset-Northern Coos- Southern Coos- Including The Cities Of...Andover...Byron...Middle Dam... Roxbury...South Arm...Upton...Wilsons Mills...Avon... Carrabassett Valley...Coburn Gore...Dallas...Davis...Eustis... Kingfield...Bingham 309 AM EST Thu Jan 17 2008 

...Winter Storm Watch In Effect From Late Tonight Through Friday Afternoon... 

The National Weather Service In Gray Has Issued A Winter Storm Watch...Which Is In Effect From Late Tonight Through Friday Afternoon. 

Six Inches Or More Snowfall Is Possible Across The Western Mountains Of Maine As Well As Northernmost New Hampshire Late Tonight And Friday. A Period Of Sleet Or Freezing Rain Is Possible As Well. 

Please Report Snow Or Ice Accumulations To The National Weather Service By Calling Toll Free...1-877-633-6772...When You Can Do So Safely. Stay Tuned To Noaa Weather Radio...Your Local Media... Or Go To Www.Weather.Gov/Gray For Further Updates On This Weather Situation.


not to shabby


----------



## danny p (Jan 17, 2008)

there are some really conflicting forecasts out there for southern VT.  NOAA says snow tonight followed by sleet and r@in friday for Mt. Snow.  Weather.com and Accuweather say all snow.  I was hoping just to sneak up to Mt. Snow for a day but I might have to wake up early and drive to K just to guarantee all snow.  So far all sites have all snow for K.  Anyone hear any reliable forecasts for southern VT tomorrow (friday)?


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2008)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



> We couldn't quite bring everything together perfectly for Friday but the combination of a clipper system passing through Quebec and a storm moving north along the Atlantic Coast will still provide very nicely for MRG. *Snow will begin just prior to daybreak on Friday and continue for about 6 hours potentially becoming heavy for a brief period of time. We should see 1-3 inches by first tracks time Friday and 5-8 inches when snow abruptly tapers off during the afternoon.* Temperatures in the 20's will be cold enough to support our powder day but warm enough for comfort so get at it !


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2008)

Radar seems to be filling in quicker than I would have expected:


----------



## gladerider (Jan 17, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Gladerider, I work in Murray Hill! When (or if?) you leave on a Friday afternoon (for VT,Okemo) from around here, do you take back roads to get to 287 or do you brave it out on 24? I am not convinced as to which is faster.



i normally brave it out on 24. 20-30 minutes delay. maybe i'll try the back road tomorrow, but i think the back roads have local rush hour traffic as well that can easily add 20 minutes so i normally brave it out.


----------



## danny p (Jan 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Radar seems to be filling in quicker than I would have expected



same here, although I don't think that snow is hitting the ground quite yet.


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2008)

danny p said:


> same here, although I don't think that snow is hitting the ground quite yet.



Probably not the leading edge in So. PA, but the stuff south of there must be...


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks like a boat load of rain down here in Jersey

How about the skills


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Radar seems to be filling in quicker than I would have expected:



Bring it!


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2008)

*upper El's, Stratton*



danny p said:


> there are some really conflicting forecasts out there for southern VT.  NOAA says snow tonight followed by sleet and r@in friday for Mt. Snow.  Weather.com and Accuweather say all snow.  I was hoping just to sneak up to Mt. Snow for a day but I might have to wake up early and drive to K just to guarantee all snow.  So far all sites have all snow for K.  Anyone hear any reliable forecasts for southern VT tomorrow (friday)?



The key is what is it doing at the higher elevations.   You know the old adage, weather in the mts. can be significantly different from the valley.    For southern VT, Stratton has three weather stations, base, mid and peak.  I would pay attention to those over the coming hours.  You can actually see the stations from various Stratton ski lifts.

*Summit, Stratton Mountain, VT*

half way up Stratton Mountain, Bondville, VT

Base Area, Stratton Mountain, VT


----------



## danny p (Jan 17, 2008)

billski said:


> The key is what is it doing at the higher elevations.   You know the old adage, weather in the mts. can be significantly different from the valley.    For southern VT, Stratton has three weather stations, base, mid and peak.  I would pay attention to those over the coming hours.  You can actually see the stations from various Stratton ski lifts.
> 
> *Summit, Stratton Mountain, VT*
> 
> ...



thanks billski, i wasn't aware of those sites/weather stations.  I'm hoping for a more detailed forecast tonight when the storm is upon us, so I can figure out where to go.

edit:  greg that is one sweet avatar.  always a sight for sore eyes to see that on the forecast page.


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2008)

Hunter web site is calling for all snow

I hope that's correct


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 17, 2008)

Snowing very hard in center city. Visibilty limited to 1/4 mile from my ninth floor window. 
Very little wind. Medium sized flakes. Air temp around 34, ground temp def. higher. 
No accum. on roads/sidewalks

just now starting to add up on car roofs and house roofs.


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2008)

ajl50 said:


> Snowing very hard in center city. Visibilty limited to 1/4 mile from my ninth floor window.
> Very little wind. Medium sized flakes. Air temp around 34, ground temp def. higher.
> No accum. on roads/sidewalks
> 
> just now starting to add up on car roofs and house roofs.



Where are you in Center City? I went to Drexel. (A million years ago...)


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 17, 2008)

It just started snowing here and it's 28F


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 17, 2008)

been snowing here on the North Shore of LI since 530pm...flakes are getting bigger...ground is covered


----------



## Zand (Jan 17, 2008)

Just started flurrying here. Still no confirmation on what's happening... some have said 3-6" of snow, some have said maybe an inch and then freezing rain. Who knows.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 17, 2008)

the storm track screams rain but its been absolutely puking outside for an hour now.  I bet i have 2 or 3 inches already.  i know its gonna change over but it still looks tastey.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2008)

raining like nutz since about 5pm here in mass.  looks like the rain/snow line is about at Lebanon, NH so late afternoon travel will be OK, save for the mob of MLK weekenders.  I'm heading up this afternoon, no more billski until next week.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 18, 2008)

We got about 2.5" of snow and then rain on top, now it's raining, foggy and 34F

It's snowing quite hard in Maine at the moment.8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2008)

don't know about the snow totals but the nair took its toll late last night into this morning.  can't wait to shovel the slush off of the drive way.  the sun is starting to come out a bit now.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 18, 2008)

gladerider said:


> i normally brave it out on 24. 20-30 minutes delay. maybe i'll try the back road tomorrow, but i think the back roads have local rush hour traffic as well that can easily add 20 minutes so i normally brave it out.



I haven't run into any traffic on the backroads. I go through chatham/madison (Southern Blvd-->Shunpike-->Blue Mill--> James St. and get on 287 there. However, even though there isnt traffic, that takes prob 20 mins and you are a few miles farther south on 287. Still haven't decided which is better. Guess it all depends just how bad 24 is.


----------



## mtl1076 (Jan 18, 2008)

4" of really wet snow (probably some freezing rain in there somewhere) at Magic.  It is still coming down lightly.  This type of snow is just what we need.

By the way, all this NJ (specifically Morris County) talk is bringing back all kinds of memories.  I can tell you without a doubt that the corner of Noe and Shunpike is 3 1/2 hours from Magic, driving at 74 on the Thruway. 8)


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 18, 2008)

Snowing pretty hard in Burlington...only about 4" expected. It's heavy & wet....good for the base.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 18, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> I haven't run into any traffic on the backroads. I go through chatham/madison (Southern Blvd-->Shunpike-->Blue Mill--> James St. and get on 287 there. However, even though there isnt traffic, that takes prob 20 mins and you are a few miles farther south on 287. Still haven't decided which is better. Guess it all depends just how bad 24 is.



jaywbigred - that's not a bad route. very quite back there. you can avoid the 24 traffic that way but you'd still have to deal with the backup that builds between 24-287 merge and 287-80 merge. i am going to try that route today and give you the comparison when i get back, on this thread.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 18, 2008)

So all the nea sayers.  5 inches so far at the river and I'm at work. Just wrong.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> We got about 2.5" of snow and then rain on top, now it's raining, foggy and 34F
> 
> It's snowing quite hard in Maine at the moment.8)



I'm wondering where the change over line is.  It is absolutely POURING *r* here in Portland as I type this.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 18, 2008)

gladerider said:


> jaywbigred - that's not a bad route. very quite back there. you can avoid the 24 traffic that way but you'd still have to deal with the backup that builds between 24-287 merge and 287-80 merge. i am going to try that route today and give you the comparison when i get back, on this thread.



This is actually a good test. I will prob be taking 24 today, but leaving a tad early (3ish). My guess is that Holiday Weekend + Early Leave Time = Traffic levels like a normal friday right at 5. We can compare notes on Tuesday.

Btw, I've found that if you stick to the right lanes, those slow downs on 287 are annoying but predictably move. 5 minutes a piece tends to be average. It is much worse to actually be on 24 or 80 trying to merge on/off than it is to be on 287 itself.  A good backway if you are on 24 is to get off 24 at Columbia Turnpike and then get on 287 off of Lafayette Avenue. Again, though, this puts you below the 24 merge, but I find it much faster.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone in the MRV able to comment on storm totals/conditions? Sugarbush is reporting 4 inches as of this morning.


----------



## hiroto (Jan 18, 2008)

Report from Gunstock where I'm going this weekend.



> 9:17AM: UPDATE - After recieving 5+ inches of snow it turned to an icy mix and now it is back to snow.  The hill has firmed up and may be a bit challenging until things clear out around noon.  Everything that was groomed early this morning is riding well but the trails that were groomed through the overnight are firm. This storm has set us up for a great weekend of skiing, riding, cross country skiing, snowshoeing, and tubing...don't miss out on the fun!
> The Park is open and looking sick.


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 18, 2008)

gladerider said:


> i normally brave it out on 24. 20-30 minutes delay. maybe i'll try the back road tomorrow, but i think the back roads have local rush hour traffic as well that can easily add 20 minutes so i normally brave it out.



I always take I-78 east to 24 to I-287 from central NJ, Somerset County.  I have found that leaving LATER gets me there _faster_.  I figure if I have to work and eat dinner and stuff, might as well do it at home, save money, be more relaxed, maybe even sneak in a quick 5 mile run.  We take a later drive, listen to some tunes, and maybe the kids even get off the damn iPod or DS or computer and sleep a little bit.

zoom zoom -


----------



## skimore (Jan 18, 2008)

.an Arctic Cold Front Is Expected To Cross Western And Central New
York Saturday Morning With Lake Effect Snow Bands Setting Up East
Of The Lakes Late Saturday And Continuing Through Sunday Night.

At This Time It Appears That The Potential For The Heaviest Snows
Will Be East Of Lake Ontario...including The Tug Hill Area. Two
Feet Of Snow Is Possible For The Whole Event Through Sunday Night.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Anyone in the MRV able to comment on storm totals/conditions? Sugarbush is reporting 4 inches as of this morning.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/22889-sugarbush-1-18-2008.html


----------



## danny p (Jan 19, 2008)

K was really good yesteday.  I'm not going to post a trip report because I didn't take any pics.  The 4" of fresh was just what was needed up there, just enough to get a little float on pow action going.  Trees were doable but you had to be real light on your feet, and honestly most trails had lots of snow to push around, so I only took two glade runs.  Totally uncrowded!  Very good vibe on the mountain.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 22, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> This is actually a good test. I will prob be taking 24 today, but leaving a tad early (3ish). My guess is that Holiday Weekend + Early Leave Time = Traffic levels like a normal friday right at 5. We can compare notes on Tuesday.
> 
> Btw, I've found that if you stick to the right lanes, those slow downs on 287 are annoying but predictably move. 5 minutes a piece tends to be average. It is much worse to actually be on 24 or 80 trying to merge on/off than it is to be on 287 itself.  A good backway if you are on 24 is to get off 24 at Columbia Turnpike and then get on 287 off of Lafayette Avenue. Again, though, this puts you below the 24 merge, but I find it much faster.



OK. I went by the back roads. It did bypass the 24 traffic, but i don't think it really saved me much time. i think taking the last exit on 24 is the best bet. i hit the 287-80 traffic at 5:30 and it was really bad.


----------

